# Are you a KILLING MACHINE or do you fall apart??



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

After 15 years of bowhunting whitetails in a very serious and addictive manner, I've had my share of close encounters and I've seen some monster bucks. I still get worked up when I see a true giant but I think I'm pretty good at dealing with the stress and getting the job done. I've always remembered a quote from a hunting video about Don Kisky a few years ago, someone said he has "ice in his veins" and I loved that!
My latest article THE MOMENT OF TRUTH is a 2 part series and talks about how to get it done and the equipment I use to make things a little more simple. 
Thanks for looking
Corey


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

So far I have had the ability to see them coming. I like to get nice and calm and just relax. So far I've been very effective. I've only been at it about 4 years now. Killed 1 to 2 each season and never nervous about a shot. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I usually have at least some level of nervousness or anxiety in the moment of the kill. I think it is perfectly natural and personally I would worry more about myself if I did not get that anxiety when I was about to take the life of a deer. If I get numb to what I am doing it would probably be time to hang it up. I can however say that I am much better at handling that moment than I was in my early years of hunting. I can remember many times waiting in the stand for that big moment only to have my knees knocking profusely as I waited for the buck to give me a shot opportunity. It can really have a huge impact on how successful one is at hunting and I can fully understand folks when they tell their stories of buck fever.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I was taught early on in my youth to only look for my spot once I had made a decision to take a deer - not to watch antlers, etc. I still do this today....regardless if it is a mature buck for the wall or a meat doe. 

Every scenario is different. Over the years you'll have some deer appear out of nowhere and it will happen very quickly...even totally unexpected. Other times you'll see the deer coming from a distance, or it may take an extremely long time to get a bow shot. Reflecting over the years I've hunted deer again I think each time is unique. I tend to focus well and perform well until I have released that arrow...then the emotion floods out regardless of the result. I think the most "shook up" I've ever been was after watching an arrow sail over the best 10 pointer I've ever had in bow range. He jumped and ran out to about 65 yards starring back in my direction...he stood there for 15 minutes. Even if I could have knocked an arrow I could not have steadied my bow. I was concerned he would spot me because I could not stop my legs from shaking. I was shook up until the next day. And I had already taken many, many deer when this happened. I'm certainly not ashamed of this.....it is why I do it. As I said once I let that arrow go it all pours out for me. I just hope my heart can take it 30 years from now!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

bkr43050 said:


> I usually have at least some level of nervousness or anxiety in the moment of the kill. I think it is perfectly natural and personally I would worry more about myself if I did not get that anxiety when I was about to take the life of a deer. If I get numb to what I am doing it would probably be time to hang it up. I can however say that I am much better at handling that moment than I was in my early years of hunting. I can remember many times waiting in the stand for that big moment only to have my knees knocking profusely as I waited for the buck to give me a shot opportunity. It can really have a huge impact on how successful one is at hunting and I can fully understand folks when they tell their stories of buck fever.


well put...I too would like to think im better now(after 10 years) then i was my first couple years.. but theres just something about it... knowing a deer is that close to you, and is unaware of your presence ...and your about to kill it... i still get nervous every time..doe or buck!
P.S.... NICE DEER!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

2 weeks ago i killed a doe, the very next morning i was in the climber, saw a massive buck at about 30/40 yards that stopped and looked in my direction when i hit the bleat can, he was on a mission and that was the only way i got his attention for a few seconds, too thick to get a good shot and i shook at least 10 minutes after he left my sight i havent done that in years.. so yes, big deer still do it fer me


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

I get nervous. Shakes, loss of composure, temporary loss of all archery knowledge. Just telling the truth.....


God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I really get a case of nerves when I have to sit and watch them come in from a distance. Just waiting hoping they keep coming and not fadeing away. The ones you have no time on are different, the last two years I've taken an 8pt & 9pt within a minute of spotting them w/o out even a nervous flinch, but like others have said after the shot I still fall apart and shaking for at least 1/2 hr or until I find the deer. Try texting your buddies feeling like that, it does not work.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

You know something?

They can hear and spot you real well when your knee starts twitching and the old Baker tree stand your in starts going "screek, screek, screek...

Happened to me in PA when I was just starting out as a kid. Dad was no help when I told him about it later.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I would say i go into the kill mode myself.I think it is just automatic for me. I have killed some nice bucks and alot of does. I just pick a spot on the deer and wait for the right shot. So once i see it is a big mature buck with a nice rack i dnt look at the rack no more.So when i pull the trigger or the release i can never play back when i releseaed the arrow or pulled the trigger ,I just concentrate on that spot on the deer.Then watch the deer reaction and where it runs to.Then i get the shakes lol.So everyone is different...


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

A good one can still make my heart beat and that is why I do it. I have no prob making it count when the time is upon me. I lock in and get the job done. I have been very lucky in my 25 yrs of hunting. I now guide hunters and love watching them boil when their monster presents him self. And yes I am a killing machine. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## slowroller (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm with postalhunter1... I get excited and my heart starts racing, even at the sight of a yearling doe. I try very hard to control my breathing, nice and slow, but I think because my heart is pumping like it is, my body needs more oxygen than it is getting and I start to do this 'momentary hyperventilating' thing where I gasp for a second or two, and then try to control it again. Its quite ridiculous actually. And I'm sure it looks ridiculous as well. I'm glad this site is anonymous or I wouldn't be admitting to this.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I didn't start deer hunting til my early 20's, but my first few tags looked like they were filled out by a 6 year old. I usually have to sit back down in my stand for a few minutes to collect myself to reduce the risk of damage to me or my gear.

Those deer that seem to appear out of thin air are much easier then the ones that take 20 minutes to come into range. I don't have time to get worked up. It helps not to throw that kill mode switch too early. I try to tell myself I don't care and treat it like seeing a squirrel. Of course while I'm doing this I'm adjusting my position, grabbing my bow, etc. Nothing beats that adrenaline dump.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Here is part 2 of my Moment of Truth Series 
Thanks for looking


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

slowroller said:


> I'm with postalhunter1... I get excited and my heart starts racing, even at the sight of a yearling doe. I try very hard to control my breathing, nice and slow, but I think because my heart is pumping like it is, my body needs more oxygen than it is getting and I start to do this 'momentary hyperventilating' thing where I gasp for a second or two, and then try to control it again. Its quite ridiculous actually. And I'm sure it looks ridiculous as well. I'm glad this site is anonymous or I wouldn't be admitting to this.


my grandpa always said when you lose that feeling its time to hang it up.our last hunt togeather was 05.he was 78.his health took him before the feeling did. r.i.p. pop every hunt is for you.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I used to get buck fever bad. Racing heart, uncontrollable shakes. I hated it. It effected many encounters as a youth. But as it made me miss many quality bucks over the years, I started to get mad about it. But for about the last 20 years I have gotten it under control. I get into a totally different mind set now. I hated that buck fever feeling. Never want it to come back.... I get excited when I see any deer, dont get me wrong. I just dont get over excited with the racing and shaking like before...


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

I never really got nervous. After I make the choice to kill the deer it's all about the vitals, drawing and a nice clear shot path.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been bowhunting for just about 40 years now I used to get the heart beating heavey any time I saw a deer, I have taken large game in several states and our nieghbors up north. I seldom feel that rush anymore but about 4 years ago I had a large buck at under 20 yards and anchored at the wrong place and missed, I watch him walk away thinking he would fall over anytime and it never happened. I still blam it on wearing a facemask but I know it was just buck fever. I will be out all next week but there will not be a face mask to blame anything on.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I v'e been hunting for 35yrs. still get the buck fever.I think it is the best feeling in the world.But when the moment comes to shot it goes away for a split second and after the shot it comes right back.Tha t is why I love deer hunting so much.As someone said earlier if I loose that feeling its time to put my gear away.


----------

